# Picking up 8 week old hedgie this week! Advice



## Bubs (Aug 18, 2014)

I am new to caring for a hedgehog and I was wondering if I could get some help from you guys. 

I am debating whether to get a starter kit from the breeder, buy a cage and other essentials from pet store or build a cage. Which is better? Also, what do you think of fleece liners vs. aspen? Thanks for your help!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

I really like fleece liners. Cheap (aside from start up cost) and easy to take care of/clean. 

As for what you should purchase, that depends on what kind of cage you want! 

What is in the start up kit?


----------



## Bubs (Aug 18, 2014)

The start up kit has a wheel, aspen, sterilite, a water bottle and a food dish but the sterilite case is really small. The breeder gave me aspen in a sterilite carrying case and she was digging until I think she gound a comfortable spot and started sleeping. I had set up fleece liners to keep her warm, but seeing that she likes aspen a lot I am considering if that's a better option for her...


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I personally wouldn't use aspen or any type of wood shaving. Wood can carry mites, it isn't good for odour control, and it can make your hedgie itchy. My hedgies both like to dig so I have them on Carefresh natural. They can still dig in it like they would with the aspen.
Also, some hedgehogs have a difficult time drinking out of water bottles and their tongues can actually get caught in them. You may want to try a water dish instead.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

I'd like to add to Melanie's comment, shavings stick to everything!!! I'm still finding shavings from Charlie and that was months ago. Liners are cheap I just get pet or baby blankets at the dollar store. Howie loves to dig, so he has a dig box, and I use fleece strips in their beds. Personally I find a lot of my things at the dollar store and it's usually less then a dollar. I've never used water bottles cause I hear some don't know how to use them and the dangers Melanie already mentioned. EDIT: I prefer c and c cages because they're only about 20$ for the cubes and you can add and rearrange as you like.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I agree with what was said above. My baby has a c&c cage and I am so glad I went with that option. It was very easy to build (you can build it any shape and as big as you want) and very inexpensive. I would say I probably spent $100 for everything she has ( cage, wheel, food and water bowls, igloo, litter pan, fleece, ect.) and her cage is a good size. 

As for bedding, I would defiantly go with fleece. It is inexpensive, healthier, and easy to clean. (Also tons and tons of colors and patterns to choose from!) If you do want to go with a different type of bedding for your hedgie to dig in I would recommend CareFresh but it can get expensive if you have a large cage.


----------

